# 9months and acting like a teenager.😡



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Who knew this puppy lark was so confusing. Lol. 

Well Tilly is 9months today, 

Her behavior is def changing. Think she's testing her boundaries again. 
Yesterday my boyfriend came home from work to find (caught in the act) with fish food all over her mouth like confetti and wondering why he was looking at her strange. She had decided to do a bit of routing and found it on a shelf.

Then I got up at 4am this morning for work to find that she had chewed the side of two of my couch cushions 😡😡
And broke the zip, 
I get up leave her out to the toilet and she goes back to bed while I get ready up stairs. 
Well not this morning. 
I could hear her jumping against the kitchen presses and then I heard a bang. When I went to investigate she had got hold of my packed breakfast and ran into the sitting room to play!!!! 
I put her back to bed and gave out to her went back upstairs and she cried till I came back down ready for work. 

Wonder is she hyper from the fish food. Lol 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh Jean poor you - had to laugh though, sorry, gotta love Tilly - guess its teenage time.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Oh Jean poor you - had to laugh though, sorry, gotta love Tilly - guess its teenage time.


I'm only gone passed my teenage years myself. Lol. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh no . . beautiful Tilly with that precious face! Just got Sami thru his neuter yesterday . . he did very well but has a little razor burn on his tummy that is responding well to aloe vera . . licks a bit, but overall is quite lively and eating very well! Do you leave Tilly out and about the house at night? Sami is still in has crate at night and that incident with the couch coushions makes me rethink that maybe he will stay there for a while yet as we just bought a new couch and i would be unhappy with damaged goods! just got him past biteing as baby teeth are all gone now . . so guess teenaage phase is up an coming! Thanks for the heads up and she is such a beautiful girl, im sure she is already forgiven!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Yep sorry to say but sounds very familiar! Vincent is really seeing what he can and can't do right now. We've just been firm with him from the start, if he's naughty he's told 'bad dog' and put into time out. It's hard, especially on walks right now and he's figured out that if he starts eating sticks he'll be told 'leave it' and he'll leave it and get a treat! I don't want to stop treating him as he does leave the stick alone, but I am SURE he picks it up in the first place bacause he knows he'll be told to leave it!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh dear Tilly ... I shouldn't smile but she will come out the other side of it Jeanie, just stick to the rules and she is just pushing the boundaries .. Picnic has had a blip due to age, chewed a cushion grrrrr and was not behaving on walks as she was previously, also that first season can cause some strange behaviour .. lots going on with our growing girls, all part of maturing... and having girlies


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Well that confirms it, it's the terrible teens😄😄
Yes Tilly's bed is in the kitchen but our house is open plan so she can access the sitting room, 
We never crate trained her as my boyfriend was totally against it. 
She never had a issue with the cushions before only in the last week or so. 
There is 8 cushions. 3 are green and its weird it's only the green ones that she has chewed, 
They are different material to the rest. 

Will see what I'm faced with tomorrow morning at 4am😣


Jeanie x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Jeanie ... you may like to leave her something else to chew ... i.e. here is something you can chew darling Tilly .. don't chew my green cushions lol  ...

Picnic chewed the Hugo & Hennie dog cushions I bought at xmas ... and they are gorgeous .. I wasn't pleased as I had even made tug toys and gave her a new antler chew... pic-pic you little darling   but she is so good, so it was such a shock ...


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Oh Jeanie ... you may like to leave her something else to chew ... i.e. here is something you can chew darling Tilly .. don't chew my green cushions lol  ...
> 
> Picnic chewed the Hugo & Hennie dog cushions I bought at xmas ... and they are gorgeous .. I wasn't pleased as I had even made tug toys and gave her a new antler chew... pic-pic you little darling   but she is so good, so it was such a shock ...


Lol 
Jo Jo if u saw the amount of stuff I leave for her. I.e filled kong, toys , and chews. 
I defo think it was the fish food 😄😄😄


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Jeanie .. you do make me smile ... member like you are why I still pop on here lol ... and Tilly well I hope the green cushioned didn't get chewed last nice .. stay off the fish food as it sends you crazy for green cushions  

I need to order some replacement covers for the H&H doggy cushions that Picnic chewed or some new dog beds .. better start sweet talking hubby ha ha ha


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

I absolutely know what you're talking about. Boston is 10.5 months and he has been really testing the boundaries of late. I thought it was just me!

I realised this week I was still giving him a bit of latitude for being a puppy and not knowing the rules ("he's still learning") but actually he does know the rules because we've been so consistent with him. Now if he breaks them, then there are no more fun times and he definitely knows I am unhappy and he's in trouble. It seems to be working, as he has been more responsive under the stricter regime in our house.

Having said that, at the cockapoo meet in Essex last weekend, if there was something to roll in, eat, sniff, leap into (water) and just generally misbehave...he was at the front of the pack leading the way. Sigh.

Can't wait for this phase to be over!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lozza keep smile .. it will come to an end .. and he will be back to normal self .. stick with being consistent  you are doing a fab job ... 

I must admit Boston sounds quite a character .. I would love him to have a run with my girls .. they would love playing chase the poo


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank god I'm not the only one going through this stage in their lives 😄😄

And yes Jo Jo I came home in the nick of time today, she had managed to get the GREEN cushion from behind the couch and had just start to chew it again. 😡

I gave out to her and put her out the back, little wagon, 

I had to give in then though cause she looked at me (head tilted) with the puppy dogs eyes😍😍😍


Jeanie x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah Jeanie it's moments like these that you will look back and smile at. Naughty but enduring at the same time. I don't think anyone could be cross with Tilly for long! x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

endearing no enduring! - predictive text!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Ah Jeanie it's moments like these that you will look back and smile at. Naughty but enduring at the same time. I don't think anyone could be cross with Tilly for long! x



Lol, she does have that cute little face that melts my heart 😍😍


Jeanie x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Jeanie said:


> I'm only gone passed my teenage years myself. Lol.
> 
> 
> Jeanie &#55357;&#56841;
> http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


 Well, you might remember what it was like then, lol. Her antics are so funny and so typical of her age. Dont suppose the fish food helped, mind you.


----------

